# freesms123



## diescenekiddie (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo erstmal. (grandioses Forum by the way!)

Habe neulich als ich mein Handy nicht dabei hatte versucht eine "kostenlose" sms zu versenden. Dumm wie ich bin hat es mich auf freesms123.com verschlagen.
Dort habe ich dann aus Zeitmangel einfach "zack-zack" veruscht eine sms zu versenden. Nachdem ich auf senden geklickt hatte wurde ich noch aufgefordert Anschrift u.s.w. anzugeben. Hab ich dann auch gemacht, aber natürlich irgend einen scheiss eingegeben da ich eh nicht vorhatte mich jemals wieder auf diese seite zu begeben und weil ich dachte das "freesms123" bedeuted das es kostenlos ist.

nun habe ich wie viele andere hier auch eine mail + anhang mit rechnung über 144 tacken bekommen.

Habe darauf hin direkt zurückgeschrieben, die Zahlung verweigert u.s.w. 

Ich weiß das ier keine Rechtlichen Ratschläge gegeben werden dürfen aber ich würde mich über jede hilfe freuen. Sollte ich keine bekommen will ich aber auf jeden fall vor diesem Anbieter warnen.

unten seht ihr zuerst das schreiben von freesms123 und danach meine antwort.

mfg und vielen dank

diescenekiddie


SCHREIBEN VON FREESMS123 :

Sehr geehrter [......]


Sie haben am [........] unsere Dienstleistung
in Anspruch genommen. Hierfür bedanken wir uns recht herzlich.

Im Anhang finden Sie unsere Rechnung.
Die Rechnung ist in PDF Format, sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Reader haben,
so können Sie unter http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html kostenlos herunterladen.

Sie erhalten die Rechnung binnen der nächsten Werktage an folgende Adresse zugestellt:

[.......]

Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass Ihre Rechnungsdaten richtig sind, da wir Sie ansonsten
anhand Ihrer IP [............] identifizieren müssen, was zu erheblichen Mehrkosten führt.

*************************************************************
 [noparse]www.freesms123.com[/noparse]
*************************************************************

Bitte heben Sie diese E-Mail gut auf und drucken sich diese gegebenenfalls aus.

------------------------------------

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team


------------------------------------
Email: support @ freesms123.com
Web:   [noparse]www.freesms123.com[/noparse]
------------------------------------


Headquarter:

New Content GmbH
Fichtenstr. 7a
90513 Zirndorf
Deutschland

Telefon: 0800 - 77 62 633 106
Telefax: 0800 - 77 62 633 555

Geschäftsführer: R. G.

Eingetragen am Amtsgericht Fürth
Handelsregisternummer: 11221
Steuernummer: 218/133/30307
USt. - IdNr.: DE 257011838


MEINE ANTWORT:

"Ihr LogIn lautet: [........]

Ihr Passwort lautet: [........]


Sie haben am [..........] unsere Dienstleistung
in Anspruch genommen. Hierfür bedanken wir uns recht herzlich."



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.
> 
> Hiermit widerrufe ich jedwede von mir getätigte Willenserklärung. Ich möchte Ihren "Service" nicht weiter in anspruch nehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 Mai 2008)

*Widerruf der Willenserklärung?*

Hm ...

also ich empfinde Dein Schreiben als unglücklich, immerhin bestätigst Du damit, daß Du eine Willenserklärung abgegeben hast. Es gibt hier im Forum, im Wiki von Antispam.de und bei den Verbraucherzentralen genügend besser geeignete Musterschreiben.

Nebelwolf


----------



## diescenekiddie (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

jo ich weiß. ich war vorhin so aufgeregt vorhin das ich ohne viel nachzudenken geschrieben habe.
naja muss jetz halt mal deren antwort abwarten.


----------



## diescenekiddie (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

Hier noch mal ein Bild von dem scheiss....unglaublich! :wall:


----------



## bugsz (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

hey,
du mir ist genau dasselbe passier. SMS schnell versendet und dann kam die Rechnunhg...
hab schon oefters versucht mich mit ihnen zu kontaktieren...aber zwecklos.
Auf meine Mails haben sie nicht reagiert und ans telefon gehen sie auch nicht.

Wie hast du des jetzt gereglt?
hast du denen die rechnung gezahl od verweigert? wenn ja was ist passiert? rechtl folgen?
waere nett wenn du  mir schnellsmoegl antworten koenntest
danke


----------



## diescenekiddie (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

hey. 
ich hab die rechnung natürlich nicht bezahlt. entspann dich einfach.. die drohen halt rum aber da passiert meiner meinung nach eh nix. 
reagieren musst du erst wenn post vom gericht kommt und das wird nicht passieren weil leute wie die einen ordentlichen prozess eh verlieren würden. also scheiss einfach drauf. ^^

das ist natürlich kein rechtsbeistand den ich hier geben kann sondern nur meine meinung. wenn du hundertrprozentig sicher sein willst musst du wohl oder übel einen anwalt kontaktieren.
speicher einfach die ganzen emails von denen und mach n screenshot von der seite auf der du warst. als absicherung oder zur vorlage beim anwalt wenns soweit kommen sollte....

naja hoffe ich konnte dir die panik etwas nehmen. würd mir da echt keine sorgen machen.
ansonsten gibts hier im forum überall noch sinnvolle links über das vorgehen solcher firmen und was du in einem solchen falll tun kannst,

schau einfach mal nach.


mfg

diescenekiddie


----------



## bugsz (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

haben sie dir danach noch briefe bzw mahnungen geschickt?
was ist ne screenshot?
also du machst da nichts mehr?


----------



## diescenekiddie (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

also ein screenshot ist ein bild von der seite wo du die sms abgeschickt hast. geh einfach drauf und drück dann auf deiner tastatur die tasten "alt" und "druck" zusammen. dein computer macht dan ein "foto" von dem was gerade auf dem bildschirm zu sehen ist. dnach gehst du in ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm z.b. "paint" und drückst einfach die tasten "strg" und "V" gleichzeitig. dann erscheint das bild das der computer gerade gemacht hast. das speicherst du dann einfach wie gewohnt ab.

also ich persönlich werde da gar nichts mehr machen. bringt ja auch nix wie du selbst gesehen hast.
aber wie gesagt wenn dir das zu unsicher ist dann nimm dir einen anwalt und trag ihm dein problem vor.


----------



## diescenekiddie (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

achso und ne mahnung hab ich natürlich auch schon bekommen. das ost aber nicht weiter schlimm. wie gesagt lies dir einfach mal die anren themen hier im forum durch. dann wirst du sehen das es so ungefähr tausend leuten genau so gehjt wie dir gerade. das mit den mahnungen ist ganz normal weil die typen wollen natürlich irgendwie versuchen an dein geld zu kommen.


----------



## bugsz (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

ja kamen da noch briefe od mahnungen?
das problem ist dass ich grad ind en staaten urlaub mache und zu meinen eltern gesagt habe, dass ich es erfolgreich widerrufen koennnen....


----------



## bugsz (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

ah ok. danke...
wann kam denn die ertse mahnung, damit ich meinen bruder sagen kann wann er den brief abfangen soll


----------



## bugsz (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

Um Ihren Wünschen so weit wie möglich nachzukommen, werden wir das von Ihnen
gewählte Abonnement zum nächstmöglichen Termin kündigen, so dass keine
Verlängerung des Abonnements durchgeführt wird.

Leider müssen wir jedoch auf das bereits in Rechnung gestellte Entgelt
weiterhin bestehen. Denn ein Widerruf des Vertrages ist in Ihrem Fall nicht
möglich. Der Widerruf ist gemäß § 312d Absatz 3 Nr. 2 BGB ausgeschlossen, wenn
der Verbraucher die Dienstleistung veranlasst hat. Da Sie unsere
Dienstleistung bereits in Anspruch genommen haben, ist Ihr Widerrufsrecht
somit erloschen. Auf diese Rechtsfolge wird auch in den AGB in der dort
enthaltenen Widerrufsbelehrung hingewiesen.


Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne jederzeit per Email und mit unserer
Supporthotline zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[...]




_________________________________________________________
das kam zurueck als ich den vertrag kuendigen wollte- so ne frechheit die schweine!


----------



## diescenekiddie (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

mahnung kam nach ca. 2 wochen aber nur per mail. zumindest bis jetzt,

ja diese vorgehensweise ist halt typisch für sowas. aber wie gesagt entspann dich einfach.


----------



## bugsz (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

ok.
halt mich bitte auf dem laufenden. briefe etc....
hast du so ne mail eigentl auch bekommen als du gekuendigt hast?


----------



## bugsz (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

hey hab heute auch die mahnung bekommen un den vorschlag unterbreitet gekriegt ein teilbetrag von  50 euro zu zahlen...

hast du sie weiterhin ignoriert? was ist mittlerweile eigentlich passiert? hat es sich erledigt und gelegt? oder muss man wirklich mit folgen rechnen?

bitte um ne antwort...

dankeschoen


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 Mai 2008)

*Vorsicht!*



bugsz schrieb:


> hey hab heute auch die mahnung bekommen un den vorschlag unterbreitet gekriegt ein teilbetrag von  50 euro zu zahlen...



Ganz böse Falle! Einen Teilbetrag zu zahlen, bedeutet die Anerkenntnis der Forderung. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## bugsz (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

also bis jetzt kam sie nur per mail...aber sie haben darin geschrieben dass in den naechsten tagen, sie per post zugestellt wird.

ich bin ueber nen link darauf gekommen...die kosten hab ich gar nicht gesehen..sonst haette ich das ja uch nicht gemacht...

______________________________________________________________
Sehr geerhte Damen und Herren,

ich moechte wie bereits ich ihnen in der letzten email erwaehnt habe, mein vertrag, den ich mit ihnen geschlossen habe, widerrufen.
Da ich innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist, sprich 14 Tage, bin, muss ersten keinen Grund dazu nennen und zweitens keine Aufnahmegebuehr oder aehnliche szaheln. Jedoch hat mich soeben ne Rechnung von Ihnen in Hoehe von ca. 144 Euro erreicht. Ich sehe es nicht ein diese Rechnung zu begleichen, da ich Fristgerecht widerrufen habe.
Bitee ueberpruefen Sie es!


Mit freundlichen Gruessen
________________________________________________________

des habe ich ihn mal aus geschrieben, da ich voll angst hatte , 

dann das
_____________________________________________________
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit kündige ich den mit ihn geschlossenen Vertrag bzw Abo zum sofortigen Zeitpunkt.
Meine Kundennummer: 121 0525 399
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
_____________________________________________________________
und schlieslich das
___________________________________________
Betreff: Unberechtigte Forderung

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom 14.05.2008, in dem Sie einen Betrag von 144 Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer Internet-Serviceleistung verlangen.

Nach meiner Überzeugung habe ich keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen.
Sollten Sie anderer Meinung sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wann und wie es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam, wie Sie mich gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt haben und mich u. a. gemäß § 312e BGB, bzw. § 1 der BGB-Info VO informiert haben.

Vorsorglich fechte ich den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Daneben widerrufe ich den geschlossenen Vertrag nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Außerdem erkläre ich auch vorsorglich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.

Wenn ich nichts von Ihnen binnen 14 Tagen hören sollte, sehe ich die Angelegenheit damit als erledigt.
Falls Sie mich kontaktieren wollen, dann bitte via Email.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
_____________________________________________________
wie schauts aus.....
soll ich dir rechnung bezahlen oder weiterhin ignorieren?
weil eigentlich ist dass was sie machen ja ne arglistige taeuschnung und somit ist der vertrag doch anfechtbar bzw von vornherein als rechtsunfaehig anzusehen oder?

wie ist es mit den rechtl folgen?
muss ich damit rechnen?


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

Erfahrungsgemäß muss man bei Aufnahme einer Brieffreundschaft mit Leuten, die schwachsinnige Mails unaufgefordert mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Absenderangaben versenden, mit weiterem eingehenden Schwachsinn rechnen.


----------



## bugsz (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

ja, ich hatte voll angst deswegen...

aber ich muss nicht mit rechtl folgen rechnen oder? 
auch obwohl ich denen mal geschrieben habe, dass ich den vertrag mit denen kuendgigen und widerrufen will...(was sie ja so hinstellen koennten, dass ich davon ausgehe bzw zustimme, dass ein vertrag zu stande gekommen ist, hab naemlich vor lauter nervousitaet das angeblich fuer den vertrag vergessen..) koennen sie mir dennoch nichts antun? 

also weiterhin ignorieren...?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*



bugsz schrieb:


> ...koennen sie mir dennoch nichts antun?



Außer so ca. 10 weiteren Schreiben mit leeren Drohhülsen und vielleicht noch einigen Voodoo-Sprüchen werden sie Dir aller Voraussicht nach nichts antun.


----------



## HUmax (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: freesms123*



bugsz schrieb:


> ja, ich hatte voll angst deswegen...


Angst haben nur die die sich von dem Gelaber einschüchtern lassen und einfach jeden Müll bezahlen den man ihnen vorsetzt.


----------



## bench (3 September 2008)

*123freesms [ edit]*

Hallo,
ich brauche sehr dingend Hilfe!
Am 9.5.2008 habe ich mich aus einer Notsituation heraus bei der Seite freesms123.com angemeldet. Als daraufhin eine Rechnung kam habe ich sofort eine e-mail mit einem Widerruf geschickt. Da ich darauf keine Antwort erhielt habe ich fristgerecht noch einen Brief mit dem Widerruf per Einschreiben und Rückschreiben geschickt. Dieser kam jedoch wieder zurück, da er von der Firma nicht angenommen wurde.
Daraufhin hab ich versucht telefonisch Kontakt aufzunehmen und wieder niemanden erreicht.
Nun war es mit zu blöd und ich habe die folgenden Mahnungen ignoriert.
Als ich heute aus dem Urlaub zurück kam, hatte ich jedoch einen Brief der Proinkasso GmbH im Briefkasten mit der Aufforderung das ausstehende Geld bis zum 08.09 zu überweisen.
Ich bin nochmal auf die besagte Seite gegangen und mittlerweile haben sie gekennzeichnet, dass die Seite kostenpflichtig ist. Das war zum Zeitpunkt meiner Registrierung noch nicht das Fall.
Was soll ich jetzt tun? Nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen oder weiterhin ignorieren?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2008)

*AW: 123freesms [ edit]*



bench schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun?


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt. Wenn die Informationen nicht ausreichen sollten >  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2008)

*AW: 123freesms [ edit]*



bench schrieb:


> und mittlerweile haben sie gekennzeichnet, dass die Seite kostenpflichtig ist.


Von deutlich sichtbar kann kaum die Rede sein.  Hier wird m.W. zum ersten Mal die Abo/Preisinformation so 
versteckt, dass sie erst nach *horizontalem *Scrollen wirklich sichtbar wird. Man beachte unten
 die Scrollbalken 
Der zweite Hinweis:  winzige Schrift in hellgrau auf weiß


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*AW: 123freesms [ edit]*



bench schrieb:


> Ich bin nochmal auf die besagte Seite gegangen und mittlerweile haben sie gekennzeichnet, dass die Seite kostenpflichtig ist.


Bist Du wirklich noch einmal auf *dieselbe* Seite gegangen oder könnte es nicht sein, dass Du nur ein Fenster oder einen "Rahmen" gesehen hast (bei der ersten Anmeldung), auf dem kein Preishinweis war? 
Internetseiten sind flüchtig und veränderlich...

(siehe zur Erläuterung Beispiele im Anhang, Danke an Herrn Quinn von Antiabzocke)

Davon abgesehen, dass der aktuelle Preishinweis auch nicht ausreichend ist. Die Leutchen, die sogar mit einer Seite "Abzockschutz" auf Bauerfang gegangen sind, sind so zu bewerten, wie alle anderen auch. Daher ist ausreichend, was dazu in den oben genannten Grundsatzartikeln steht.

@CP: das mit dem horizontalen Verschieben ist fast noch "besser", da horizontales Verschieben im Internet noch ungewöhnlicher ist als scrollen. Ich wette, dass 95% der Menschen, die diese Seite (Deine Beispiele) so sehen, dem Pfeil folgen (Aufforderungscharakter) und fertig. Den Preishinweis sieht man zwar gleich, wenn man weiß, wonach man zu suchen hat, aber im "Normalbetrieb" wird Dein Auge dem Pfeil folgen, dann zurück zur Mitte schwenken und den Rand schlicht und einfach ausblenden. Kein Hexenwerk, sondern messbar. Perfides Volk.

Wenn ich diesem Völkchen einen Tipp geben dürfte: Schreibt den Preis doch lesbar nach rechts (ohne scrollen), dann übersehen ihn zwar ein paar % weniger, aber von denen sind dafür mehr so verunsichert, dass sie zahlen, _weil es ja da stand_.

*Wie lange wird es wohl noch dauern, bis für Onlinegeschäfte das von den Dialern bekannte "Trauerrandfenster" verpflichtend wird? Es ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht wüsste, wie man Verbraucher schützen könnte - man mag es halt in Deutschland nur nicht tun*


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 September 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

Google weiss inzwischen ja sehr viel über dieses "Unternehmen" und dessen Geschäftspraktiken.

Nach meinen Informationen hat es diese Firma bislang in keinem einzigen Fall riskiert, ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einzuleiten.

Warum wohl???


----------



## bench (4 September 2008)

*AW: freesms123*

Vielen dank für eure Antworten.
Das hat mich jetzt doch sehr beruhigt!


----------

